# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Rrëfime nga Lufta!!

## fisniku-student

Ne luften qe ndodhi ne kosove, fatkeqesisht kemi perjetuar raste te trishtueshme dhe poashtu edhe aso rastesh të dhimbshme qe sahere i kujtojm rezultojn me lot, keshtu qe mesiguri qe ka anetar edhe ketu ne forum qe te tregojn ndonje ndodhi qe e ka perjetuar ne luften e fundit ne kosove.

Pikerisht sot 24 mars 1999 eshte dita kur filluan bombardimet e NATOs dhe pikerisht nga kjo dite filluan edhe tortura dhe vrasjet masive ne kosove.

Ju ftoj qe te shprehni ne kete teme kujtimet e juaj qe keni pasur ne luftë?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ju pergezoj per kete teme.Mbasi une personalisht se kam perjetuar luften,por sa here kur ndegjoj ndonje refim apo e lexoj ne forum,trupi me terqethet.Per ate mora kete cop shkrimi nga e Panjohura qe po sa e lexova vendosa te postoj ketu se shum ishte prekese.Shpresoj se sdo ta mer per te keq,me respekt Sueda.........


-Momente mendimi-......
Me erdhi ne mendje kjo dite,ishte nje ngjarje historike,por edhe nje ndjenj e papershkruar,nuk dijnim se c'far do te ndodhe me ne!Ne mesdite u degjua nje alarm,dhe komshiu i pare qe kisha ishte nje malazez,me pa pak te tronditur,sepse erdhi si e papritur ajo zhurme alarmi,e me tha : Komshike,mos u frigo,e provojn alarmin per cdo rast!
-Jo,i thash nuk frigohem nga lart,por nga toka pak po!(Ai me kuptoj dhe me tha: 
-Do te jemi bashk ne podrum,mos baje dert!(Po une bash atij podrumi iu frigosha,jo per vete por kishte shum femij).Ne Mitrovice nje jave perpara bombardimeve u bombarduam ne mes te tregut,kisha pervoj te hidhur me ate cfar pash,por per cudi fare nuk u frigosha!
Babi ate dite thuase vetem mendonte per ne,asnjehere nuk e kisha pa te till,une isha e dhanur pas barrerave e mbusha nje valigje,e Ai(me duket qe po e shof)me thonte:
-Do te dalesh ne front ti,apo cfar bene keshtu?
-Jo-i thash,por jane barrerat e nenes dhe femijve (te vllaut,besa edhe nusja ishte shtatezen)kjo eshte luft Babi-i thash!(Po ai e dinte por nuk donte te na frigoj).
-Po cfar dine ti per luften moj bije?Kjo do te mbaroj shpejt-tha!
-Ani- i thash,une do jeme ne gjendje gadishmerie!
Kur ran bombat e para at nate,kurr nuk do ta harroj,e kaluam disi,e te nesermen na debuan nga shtepit,kur morrem vesh per vrasjen e prof.Latif Berishes dhe z.Agim Hajrizit me gjithe Nenen dhe te birin,kuptuam qe me nuk do te kete siguri.Pa hy ne detaje te asej nate,qe ishte aq e gjate(mua m'u duke),kjo ishte data 24-25 Mars-1999*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Gëzimi i mbështjellur me frikë

25 / 03 / 1999*

Ishte nata e dytë ku zbardhej qielli nga bombat e avioneve te Natos, natë ku gezohej momenti i mbeshtjellur me frikë sepse nese qielli ishte i sigurt prej avioneve te Natos, mirpo toka ne te cilen gjendeshim nuk ishte i sigurt.

http://www.cpcml.ca/images2009/AntiW...bombing-01.jpg

Thuhet se kafshet kan nje shqisë me teper se njerzit dhe poashtu kan nje intuite me te zhvilluar dhe mund ti parashofin ndodhit e ardhshme, une kisha nje qenush te vogel (minuk) i cili nuk e kishte per shprehi te lehte ne te kaluaren, mirpo ate natë lehte si asnjeher me pare dhe ne quditeshim dhe poashtu neveriteshim nga zhurma qe bente qeni dhe vendosem ta lidhnim me litar dhe qenushi e keputi edhe at litar dhe perseri uluronte si nje femije kur qanë me lot, mirpo asesi nuk durohej ulurima e tij dhe vendosem ta mbyllnim ne shtepizen e tij te vogel dhe ateher edhe pse uluronte, mirpo zeri nuk ju ndegjohej dhe keshtu erdhi muzgu dhe u be natë.

Në këtë natë me emocione te perziera, gjendesha me familje perball nje televizori i cili transmetonte lajmet e TVSHs te ores 19:30, ku syri dhe veshi me vemendje perqendroheshin se cfar thoshin lajmet dhe me gezim mirprisnim informacionet se ku bombardonte nato dhe cfar zhvillohej ne ato momente ne pergjithesi ne kosove, flitej se ne filan fshati jan nxene rob kaq e kaq familje dhe masakrat pothuajse ishin zyrtare.

Ishte ora 19:50, ku si cdo familje kosovare ngrenim dark dhe pinim qaj, ku ne ato momente rruges kalonin mbi 100 tanke serbe dhe populli civil serb ne qytet thyente cdo lokal shqiptar dhe pasi thyenin plaqkisnin e gjithe artikujt te cilet gjendeshin ne ato lokale afariste.
Pas vetem 10 minuta, niset nje tank dhe nje praga (automjet luftarak serb) dhe futet ne lagjen time dhe direkt i drejtohet shtepis sime, rrezon murin perreth oborrit dhe fillon te gjuaj pa ndal me bresheri plumbash, familja ime dhe e agjes ne ato momente ishim ne shtepi dhe kur po e shofim qe tanku hyri ne oborr dhe filloi te gjuaj me granata te fuqishme sa qe e rrezonte murin e nje dhome dhe veshi nuk ndegjonte gje tjeter perveq se krisma te fuqishme te golinoveve dhe prages e cila kishte fishek te nje madhesie deri ne 20 cent/m.

Ishte nje moment i tmerrshem, ku jeta varej nga te qintat e sekondave dhe disi duke shpejtuar dhe lkur pa kontroll nga ajo dhom e cila shpohej ne te kater anet dhe fishkellonin plumbat perreth kokave tona dhe fal Zotit me shpejtesi dolem prapa shtepis dhe neper plumba dhe te tronditur nga ai moment i pashpjeguar, iknim ne drejtim te shpetimit dhe duke ikur oborr per oborr u futum ne nje podrum i cili kishte madhesi dhe hapesire 4x4 dhe ne te gjendeshim mbi 150 persona dhe ajri ishte aq i rrall sa qe nuk mund te qendrohej shume sepse mund te vdisje, mirpo qendruam aty rreth gjysem ore, derisa pushoi aksioni i serbeve me karakter gjenocidi dhe dolem nga ai podrum i trishtueshem, mirpo frika ishte ajo qe kishte humbur dhe u pajtuam se kishim vdekur mirpo se vetem frymonim si kufoma dhe une personalisht u ktheva tek shtepia ime pas gjysme ore, ku e gjithe lagjja ishte e zdritur nga flaka e shtepive qe digjeshin, thjesht oborri dhe e tërë lagjja ishte e ndriquar nga shtepit e ndezura flakë.


Ishte moment emocionues, kur shifje shtepin ne te cilen ishe rritur te shkatrruar ne ate menyre, oborri i cili kishte pamje parku me lule, ishte bere perplot ferkema tankesh, një gje habitese në atë natë ku zhurma e vetme ne atë qetesi te brisht, perpos ajo e shtepive qe digjeshin, ishte edhe nje vajtim qenushi, i cili qante pothuajse sikur nje femije, i mbyllur ne shtepizen e tij, ku e kisha mbyllur sepse uluronte shume, thuajse mundohej te na paralajmronte se ka per te ndodhur diqka e tmerrshme sonte, e cila faktikisht edhe ndodhi. Kur e hapa deren e shtepizes, qeni i cili kishte perjetuar gjithe ato krisma te medha tankesh dhe armeve te renda, pothuajse ishte traumatizuar dhe ne momentin kur e lirova, pothuajse qante nga gezimi, vraponte neper oborr sikur nje femije i cili sapo kishte mesuar ecjen dhe duke vrapuar pa kontroll, shkeli ne nje tel rryme i nje shtylle elektrike e cila ishte  rrezuar nga tanket dhe qenushi aty per aty ngordhi duke deshmuar se edhe kafshet ishin viktima lufte!! Dhe per hakmarrje nga kjo padrejtesi ne po ata tela te shtyllave elektrike, ku ishin te rrezuar per toke mirpo qe ishin aktiv me rryme, pas dy jave humben jeten dy ushtar te rregullt serb, duke ra ne kurth te atyre telave te rrymes.

E kaluam atë natë te errët, te tronditur sa qe edhe gjumi kishte ikur nga trupi, të nesermën vazhduam ta braktisim qytetin, duke kerkuar nje qetesi te perkohshme neper kurthat serbe te cilat ishin synim gjenocidi vashtimisht, mirpo ja dolem te strehoheshm ne nje shtepi te nje fshati aty afër, per ti jetuar edhe ato jetera te cilat i kishim ne loj lufte.

----------

